# first signs of labour with twins- what to expect?



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi again,

I wonder if you could point me to anywhere where I can read up on early signs of labour with twins?
I am now 33 weeks and 2 days. My babies last week were almost 4 and 5 pounds. They are breech.
I have been feeling ok and there has been lots of movements so feel relaxed about the whole thing at least until this morning. I am not sure what happened but I woke up in the middle of the night with a jolt. It wasn't painful but I felt something which made me jump. Do you think this was just normal twin activity- should I be worried?  Later in the morning around 8am I felt a twinge as if something kicked my spinal cord.  I am thinking this must be just my ligaments etc loosening up and nothing again to worry about.  I did wonder whether this was a contraction but nothing else has happened since, but I have to say things feel a little different today- not worse as I can still feel both babies move, just different. I am wondering therefore whether this is just me moving into the latter stages of the pregnancy or whether I am in fact getting ready to go into labour.  I would be grateful for any info you can give as I am not due to meet my consultant until Friday.

With my first child I never experienced any contractions at all so have no idea what to expect.

I will probably be having a c section in late Nov or early December but after today I'm not sure I will hanging on until then- there doesn't feel as if there is much room in there!  I am being monitored fortnightly and sometimes weekly now due to the diabetes which itself seems to under control so I am also thinking there may have been a drop in hormone acceleration as my numbers are now mostly 6's.

Many thanks once again for your help. I am going to the hosp tomorrow again so can raise any queries with them at the maternal assessment unit if I have any further concerns.


best wishes,


roze xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Labour starting usually appears as period pains, that get stronger, and long lasting.  If you are getting strong, painful tightenings that are coming frequently, every 5 minutes, and lasting about a minute, then it's likely you are in labour.  Whatyou experienced last night just sounds like they were having a shift around and having a bit of a kick around with your nerves!  It doesn't sound like anything is about to happen imminently,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you , Emily, for your reassuring advice. You must be extra busy now that you are back at work. Hope it all goes well,

roze


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you! xx


----------

